
Ticketmaster can show you the view from your seat before you purchase a ticket - ptrptr
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/10/15610474/ticketmaster-virtual-venue-iomedia-view-seat
======
devhead
sweet, glad to see them moving into the last decade and all those fees are
getting put to good use

